# New LCR SEOS build



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, I've finally taken the plunge. upgrading my polk Monitor series setup for an SEOS Fusion 10 pure build from Eric over at DIYSOUNDGROUP. I'm keeping my polk monitor 30's for surrounds at the moment and just building the L/C/R and then figure out how to build a custom sized set for my surrounds so I can have them anchored up on the wall.

more pics and stories to come once I get the parts from Eric


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

slight update. I decided to go with the Cheap Thrill beast that uses the Celestion 15 inch buyout woofer at PE... 

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/other/bwaslo-15-kit.html

should give me some SERIOUS bang for buck ratio. parts are ordered. now to just wait impatiently for everything to ship


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

That will be awesome. Did you consider the 360 for that? I have read that it offers a little more high end for only another $20. I wish, I wish... There are so many things that I want to build right now.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

dougc said:


> That will be awesome. Did you consider the 360 for that? I have read that it offers a little more high end for only another $20. I wish, I wish... There are so many things that I want to build right now.


I considered it. but Eric didn't think it would make that much of a difference .. especially if I'm only using my receiver to power them. I may regret it, but I went with the 350


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm sure they will be amazing with receiver power as efficient as they are. I look forward to the build pics.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

dougc said:


> I'm sure they will be amazing with receiver power as efficient as they are. I look forward to the build pics.


oooo, don't worry, build picks will come as soon as the components come (grumble grumble whine whine)


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh man, I want to try those so bad, but for now I will have to live vicariously through you. Enjoy your build.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I second the _"Oh man, I want to try those so bad, but for now I will have to live vicariously through you"_ comment.

SEOS is definitely on my to do list, I just wish the list wasn't so long :rant:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the second half of the shipped today from DIYsoundgroup!!! hopefully a week from now I'll be cutting wood.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

How big is your space for these? I am in the process of looking at speakers and trying to decide if I want to try DIY or not. My room is 18.5' wide by 30' long with 9' ceiling. I have never built a crossover but I can handle the woodworking aspect I think. If I plan on running all of this with my Onkyo 707 for a year until I save up for my Integra AVR do you think this is a good option for such a large space? What would this compare to in a factory made speaker? Klipsch Reference???


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> How big is your space for these? I am in the process of looking at speakers and trying to decide if I want to try DIY or not. My room is 18.5' wide by 30' long with 9' ceiling. I have never built a crossover but I can handle the woodworking aspect I think. If I plan on running all of this with my Onkyo 707 for a year until I save up for my Integra AVR do you think this is a good option for such a large space? What would this compare to in a factory made speaker? Klipsch Reference???


I have a 12 x 22 x 9 space. for that size room you'll be FINE . the speakers are INSANELY efficient even on AVR power. oh, and they'll spank a Klipsch Reference with ease from everything I've heard.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I figured you'd be all over it. How hard are these crossovers to build? Is there anything similar to the SEOS stuff on the market that I could hear in person prior to building these speakers?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> Thanks Mike, I figured you'd be all over it. How hard are these crossovers to build? Is there anything similar to the SEOS stuff on the market that I could hear in person prior to building these speakers?


not hard, for the Cheap Thrills there's only 11 parts total and it's pretty simple, even for someone who's not spacially oriented like myself. this is my first time chewing through a full crossover build and the guys on the SEOS forums are MORE than helpful with advice and a watchful eye to make sure you did it right. just make sure you don't solder anything before you ask them "hey did I do this right?"

similar. Maybe the lanscalas are similar. This is always the curse of DIY... hard to hear before you buy.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you DIY your subs? If I used the Cheap Thrill for my LCR what would match up well for my side surrounds and rears? What sub would I pair all that with?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> Did you DIY your subs? If I used the Cheap Thrill for my LCR what would match up well for my side surrounds and rears? What sub would I pair all that with?


yes, I built twin THT's for the front of the room (so I"m in no way lacking bass lol). 

if you wanted to the karma 10's would make great surrounds for the Cheap Thrills from what Eric has recommended. event the Alchemy 8's would do well, or the fusion 8's. 

subs, pretty much ANY sub can work well with any speakers, just needs to be dialed in at most.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

So if I buy 3 Cheap Thrills from DIY what else do I need? I guess I have to order the crossover parts from PE and either get 3 flat pack cabinets or build 3 myself? Do i need the kit from DIY or should I just buy all the pieces from PE?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> So if I buy 3 Cheap Thrills from DIY what else do I need? I guess I have to order the crossover parts from PE and either get 3 flat pack cabinets or build 3 myself? Do i need the kit from DIY or should I just buy all the pieces from PE?


I'd get the kit from DIY... Eric helps with the front baffle, the waveguide and the compression driver so it's a little cheaper that way. even with shipping. 

as for the rest you'd need the woofer and xover components from PE

probably some 2-way terminal buses as well to make the crossover easier.

then of course the wonders of MDF, some polyfill (I use cheap pillows from walmart) Tightbond 3 wood glue + of course whatever you want to finish it with.

Eric doesn't have a flatpack for this one yet but with the huge size even he said ti would be about $100 PER flatpack shipped to the door. lot of mdf in a 2.5 cu ft container. luckily it's a pretty easy build. just build a 26x17x14 box and you're good. toss in a few braces and call it a day


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Have you receive your woofers from PE express yet? I got 3 of them yesterday from UPS. The packaging on them are really flimsy. The box says fragile but it look like some one hit it with the fork truck. Fortunately, only 1 of the 3 got dinged. At the magnet. I tested them out with the low frequency crossover circuit and they sounded all right. Don't really know yet because I don't have a box built. Still waiting on the rest of the parts from Erich.

This will be my first DIY speaker. Please share your build experiences. Perhaps some photos would be great. Best regards.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jsluk said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Have you receive your woofers from PE express yet? I got 3 of them yesterday from UPS. The packaging on them are really flimsy. The box says fragile but it look like some one hit it with the fork truck. Fortunately, only 1 of the 3 got dinged. At the magnet. I tested them out with the low frequency crossover circuit and they sounded all right. Don't really know yet because I don't have a box built. Still waiting on the rest of the parts from Erich.
> 
> This will be my first DIY speaker. Please share your build experiences. Perhaps some photos would be great. Best regards.


yeah, just a cheap cardboard fold around. I need to test the woofers out by playing a 200 hz or so sine wave through them later. but mine look good so far. I'll test em out this week as I build the boxes. I JUST got the kits from Eric so I'l locked and loaded. just have to grab some MDF and setup the workshop.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

cutting mdf tonight. made some cuts last night... lucked out and got 2 sheets of 4x8 3/4 mdf for $20 total which should be enough for all 3 cabs according to my cut sheet.

off to go make more sawdust tonight



















I'm glad I got my drivers when I did since the celestion woofers from PE are now GONE!


only REAL decision I have left is whether to just paint the cabs or get some Duratex from Acrytech


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

both the boxes all built. just need to finish routing out the innter baffles and glue them in with the braces. then it's Duratex time and time for the crossovers


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry for the lack of updates. been a bit slow this week. we got the front baffles glued on and the holes routered out. finished our first crossover and need to assemble the rest now that we tested it










then it's sanding and duratexing time


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh man, you are so close to firing these babies up. I can't wait to hear your evaluation of their performance.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, I'm getting ANXIOUS. due to some crazy stuff the last couple days I haven't done anything, but that's about to change today as I work on the last of the cross overs


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

got ALL 3 of my crossovers done, soldered and ready to go. tested them out in the enclosure this time... O...My...Goodness... these things are INCREDIBLE, and I've not even stuffed the box. the clarity and detail is INTENSE!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

This is so cool of a thread. I just finished a high efficiency full range driver build and was looking to do another kit but with some serious output that would fit well for home theater showing movies as well as concert videos. 

I will await with goose bumps for your findings on these speakers.


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike,

Just curious. What are you using for the stuffing? How much? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jsluk said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just curious. What are you using for the stuffing? How much? Thanks.


lol, just a cheap walmart pillow. about 1.5 lbs of stuffing for the cab I'd guess (haven't got to that stage yet)... cut pillow open and stuff away


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

got the cabs done ... last coat of duratex went on tonight. I'm happy with their look.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Those look great!

This thread is really getting me psyched to finally build some SEOS my-self.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those are looking great keep up the great work. I just wish I was brave enough to build something.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice job. Hopefully you can finish them soon


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gorb said:


> Nice job. Hopefully you can finish them soon


thanks. my buddy is a better woodworker than I so he's been a big help. his extensive tool collection saved our hides several times. 

yeah, within 2 days I'm guessing. crossovers and braces go in tonight. tomorrow should be the stuffing and and then installing drivers stage and voila.

I'm actually REALLY pleased with the duratex texture that we got. we used a mohair fine nap roller and got a really pleasing minimal texture. did 3 coats of duratex all the way around and used about 1/2 a gallon for the 3 speakers (the other 1/2 gallon are for my buddies 3).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> thanks. my buddy is a better woodworker than I so he's been a big help. his extensive tool collection saved our hides several times.
> 
> yeah, within 2 days I'm guessing. crossovers and braces go in tonight. tomorrow should be the stuffing and and then installing drivers stage and voila.
> 
> I'm actually REALLY pleased with the duratex texture that we got. we used a mohair fine nap roller and got a really pleasing minimal texture. did 3 coats of duratex all the way around and used about 1/2 a gallon for the 3 speakers (the other 1/2 gallon are for my buddies 3).


Yay! Glad I chose today to try to get caught up on posts (I am almost 200 behind :yikes - looks like I have a build to include in September's newsletter! Get some good pictures...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Yay! Glad I chose today to try to get caught up on posts (I am almost 200 behind :yikes - looks like I have a build to include in September's newsletter! Get some good pictures...


Lol I'll grab some better post bold ones when I start stuffing the cab


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

well, finished up two of them today. still have to finish assembling the third one... I put up the 2 I finished as my L/R and all I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!, absolutely breathtaking, almost free of ANY distortion (audibly at least), INTENSE front sound stage and that's running as phantom center.. I put in Tron: Legacy and was just blown away by the sounds I was hearing that I'd never heard before. Just INCREDIBLY detailed. totally worth the 4 weeks of laboring and planning




























I'll put some finished pictures when I move my second THT to the other side of the room and put the center up.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

2 of them are up and running. I made a booboo on the 3rd one though. I forgot to pre-drill the woofer holes and of course when you cut corners something goes wrong. the 3rd from the last screw bound up on me and my screwdriver slipped and punctured right through the foam surround of the celestion woofer. Now luckily Eric over at Diysoundgroup grabbed a few of the drivers as backup before they went out of stock and I had to grab one from him... just waiting for that to come in so I can remedy my stupidity...

on the bright side. the 2 I have up as my L/R are INCREDIBLE. and I mean INCREDIBLE... the front soundstage is amazing. I'm hearing things I've never head before in my life with my Monitor series polks. the rustle of clothing, bullet casings hitting the floor. So crisp, so clean and the midbass is NUTS. I felt like my sternum was caving in on Tron:Legacy.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow Miks! Outstanding work my friend!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Wow Miks! Outstanding work my friend!


lol, besides me messing up and letting the drill slip THROUGH a woofer surround 

it's been a fun project though


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Glad to hear about the great sound quality and how you're hearing details that you've never heard before. That is very exciting indeed! Congrats on a fine build.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

got the third one working today. with the help of MTG90 I used Sureflex speaker glue to seal up the slight tear in the surround of the one I dinged until I get the replacement from ERIC...

here's the glue job











and here's all 3 with my twin THT's and my 119 inch Draper screen ..

still gonna get some waffle grill covers for them so the cats don't take a liking to the open drivers


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Mike, any plans to run an FR sweep?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Mike, any plans to run an FR sweep?


unfortunately the input on the soundcard of my old laptop is fried. I'm deciding on which laptop to get before I delve into REW to give some more accurate info. all I can tell you at the moment is these things BLOW my Polk Monitor series out of the water and destroy just as easily my buddies Klipsch References... the imaging on these things are mind boggling...


only bad thing is I now have to build some surrounds... my old surrounds just can't keep up lol.... gonna probably do the Alchemy 8 SEOS's as surrounds mounted up high and with an angled build to them so they tilt down


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> unfortunately the input on the soundcard of my old laptop is fried. I'm deciding on which laptop to get before I delve into REW to give some more accurate info. all I can tell you at the moment is these things BLOW my Polk Monitor series out of the water and destroy just as easily my buddies Klipsch References... the imaging on these things are mind boggling...
> 
> only bad thing is I now have to build some surrounds... my old surrounds just can't keep up lol.... gonna probably do the Alchemy 8 SEOS's as surrounds mounted up high and with an angled build to them so they tilt down


Nice! I've thought about building some but I'm not comfortable with the crossover yet...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Nice! I've thought about building some but I'm not comfortable with the crossover yet...


as long as you get the designs from DIYsoundgroup using their crossover designs and not try to build some hybrid monster it's BRAINLESS with the crossovers. I'd never even touched a crossover before and found them to be really easy once I could decipher the symbols on the diagram...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to know, thanks for the tip on that one Mike!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those three amigos look sweet. Can't wait to see your surrounds. I do think all cats should be banned from rooms with wires,only because our cat ruined some wires once.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Those three amigos look sweet. Can't wait to see your surrounds. I do think all cats should be banned from rooms with wires,only because our cat ruined some wires once.


lol, yeah, they luckily don't chew on wires anymore. tabasco spritzed on cables for a while will teach them REAL quick to never touch wires again... unfortunately with 6 cats and an open room style ranch home banning them is kinda hard 


and yes, I'll be doing the surrounds in a few months ... still deciding on which ones I'm gonna use


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, yeah, they luckily don't chew on wires anymore. tabasco spritzed on cables for a while will teach them REAL quick to never touch wires again... unfortunately with 6 cats and an open room style ranch home banning them is kinda hard
> 
> and yes, I'll be doing the surrounds in a few months ... still deciding on which ones I'm gonna use


Tabasco really? I never would of thought of that one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Tabasco really? I never would of thought of that one.


lol, an old trick a friend taught me. we had one cat that would chew on cables. the rest were kinda "meh" about that type of thing. sprayed tabasco on the wires/cables for a few months and believe you me those cats got out of the habit of chewing wires real fast.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, an old trick a friend taught me. we had one cat that would chew on cables. the rest were kinda "meh" about that type of thing. sprayed tabasco on the wires/cables for a few months and believe you me those cats got out of the habit of chewing wires real fast.


Our cat all the ribbon off our wedding presents and was working on the tape still when we got home. It was a little over a weeks time not sure how it survived but it did. He really likes when we buy new movies he will run off with any plastic he can. I seen him one time with a chunk of drywall.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Our cat all the ribbon off our wedding presents and was working on the tape still when we got home. It was a little over a weeks time not sure how it survived but it did. He really likes when we buy new movies he will run off with any plastic he can. I seen him one time with a chunk of drywall.


:unbelievable:

that's one crazy cat


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

You should post pictures of the cats. They're the best  I'm severely allergic but have been on an allergy shot program for almost two years now in the hopes of reducing my symptoms. My girlfriend has cats now and we'll definitely want one or two in the future 

Anyway, the speakers look great. That's really unfortunate about damaging one of the woofer surrounds, but it's good you're replacing it soon.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gorb said:


> You should post pictures of the cats. They're the best  I'm severely allergic but have been on an allergy shot program for almost two years now in the hopes of reducing my symptoms. My girlfriend has cats now and we'll definitely want one or two in the future
> 
> Anyway, the speakers look great. That's really unfortunate about damaging one of the woofer surrounds, but it's good you're replacing it soon.


bummer, being allergic would really be a downer.

yeah, I was NOT happy when I damaged it. the glue seems to be holding and I've been assured by multiple speaker gurus that it should hold for years. BUT as you said, good to have a replacement on the way


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Nice! I've thought about building some but I'm not comfortable with the crossover yet...


I just saw that you can have the crossover assembled for you for a very reasonable fee: http://www.diysoundgroup.com/assembled-crossovers.html

That is one of the things I was waiting for, never built a crossover so it seems a bit intimidating. The other thing I am waiting for is the heat to go down, not doing any garage projects until then.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sub_crazy said:


> I just saw that you can have the crossover assembled for you for a very reasonable fee: http://www.diysoundgroup.com/assembled-crossovers.html
> 
> That is one of the things I was waiting for, never built a crossover so it seems a bit intimidating. The other thing I am waiting for is the heat to go down, not doing any garage projects until then.


Yeah. It was the most intimidating part. If you've built a sub u can do the rest in your sleep. But if you can follow a diagram you can do a crossover


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Mike Edwards said:


> Yeah. It was the most intimidating part. If you've built a sub u can do the rest in your sleep. But if you can follow a diagram you can do a crossover


I am sure that once I examine the completed crossover with the diagram I would then feel confident to build the next set of crossovers on my own. The price really isn't bad at all though and the work looks very clean and professional.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sub_crazy said:


> I am sure that once I examine the completed crossover with the diagram I would then feel confident to build the next set of crossovers on my own. The price really isn't bad at all though and the work looks very clean and professional.


Yeah Eric and crew does a good job


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

What's the best alternative to the Cheap Thrills?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> What's the best alternative to the Cheap Thrills?


probably the fusion 10 pure's or the Karma 15s


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, I have been thinking on these things for a long time and I cant get the efficiency or how many times you mentioned how incredible they sound. Wow I have to make 3, I have several sets of really good speakers, but there are times when I want to FEEL the power and I am bored with the Nice and Easy output of the ones I am using now, time for a little Tina Turner, Nice and Rough.

This is exciting.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Ok, I have been thinking on these things for a long time and I cant get the efficiency or how many times you mentioned how incredible they sound. Wow I have to make 3, I have several sets of really good speakers, but there are times when I want to FEEL the power and I am bored with the Nice and Easy output of the ones I am using now, time for a little Tina Turner, Nice and Rough.
> 
> This is exciting.



I'd do it. the Cheap Thrills are gorgeous looking and they are INCREDIBLE... easily match up against B + W speakers with EASE... the Tempests or Sentinels would be awesome... I just need to build some SEOS surrounds to complete my all SEOS setup


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Mike Edwards said:


> I'd do it. the Cheap Thrills are gorgeous looking and they are INCREDIBLE... easily match up against B + W speakers with EASE... the Tempests or Sentinels would be awesome... I just need to build some SEOS surrounds to complete my all SEOS setup


I gave my B&W's to a friend so they are now gone. I'm using the Martin Logan's and Dahlquist's now and would like some smack me in the head rock and roll. 
I will send them a note with my room size etc and see what they say. 

Your excitement is catching!!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike - in regards to the surrounds - I decided on 6 of the DIYSG v-8 coaxials for my surrounds. There is some tweaking that needs to be done with the XO, but these are going to be pretty nice for off-axis, and blend in nicely with my upcoming SEOS LCR. They only need .67 cubes also.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

The Tempest and Sentinels look very similar to yours but quite a bot more expensive. Where does the big money difference lie ?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Savjac said:


> The Tempest and Sentinels look very similar to yours but quite a bot more expensive. Where does the big money difference lie ?


don't forget that the price you see at DIY soundgroup is only for part of them... they don't have free shipping (about $13 per speaker) and you had to buy the woofer and the xover parts at PE.. they came to about $210 per speaker for the components at the end. the big savings on them was that it was designed around the Celestion 15 woofer which was clearanced out for $50 which saved a BUNDLE. also they're a better version of the Karma 15.... kind of a weird hybrid that was at the performance level of the Tempests until you get to 65 hz, where the tempests take over because they're full range (the Cheap Thrills need a sub since they have a 65 hz xover on the low end). WITH subs they're on par with the Tempests and actually come close to the Sentinels. the sentinels are def a better speaker, but they're full range and carry a better mid woofer.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Mike
The web site shows $406 shipped complete for the Sentinel and $318 for the Tempest. 
They look very good and would surely fill my 16 X 21 room quite nicely. The cabinets would be easy to build in my shop, now just to find some extra dough. 
The Cheap Thrills look really yummy and I see what you mean about ordering the parts. I am sure they have a suggestion for a replacement woofer.

Several years ago I almost bult the Volt 10, but it was under a different dame with a better compression tweeter.

Exciting stuff.


----------

